# Cymbalta?



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm thinking of doing the horroble switch from Paxil to Cymbalta, has anyone on this board done it or is going through it right now? Can someone give me advice on which antd to go for this time around? I'm trying to get my quality of life back. Anyones help would be great, any stories good ones bad ones please anything.Thanks-C


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I was on Paxil for years, and got off for about six months because I thought I was doing better. When I started back I switched to Cymbalta with success.Try it-MXWE


----------

